# how to check redundancy claim



## nips147 (28 Sep 2009)

I was recently made redundant from my job of ten years,i was told before i left that our accountant had submitted redundancy claims on-line on our behalf and if we needed to check their status i could log onto www.entemp.ie and enter the reference number i got,i have logged onto the site but i cant find any link etc which enables me to check my claim.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Trekmad (29 Sep 2009)

Got this number for NERA (1890 80 80 90) from a poster on this site.  You can give them a buzz and they should be able to help you out (Be prepared to be on hold for a while!), also you're RSI number will come in handy as they may ask for that over the reference number.

Hope that helps

Will


----------



## oldnick (29 Sep 2009)

I'm curious ? Why is OP asking about the progress of the claim ? I assume the RP50.

The question suggests that OP didn't get redundancy payment on leaving, which should only happen if company goes bust and can't/won't pay - in which case the employee submits the claim.

If the employee did get redundancy payment why enquire as to progress of the employers rebate claim ?

So, OP, did you get your money when you left ??


----------



## oldnick (29 Sep 2009)

I forgot to mention that RP50 claims are presently taking *ten months* to process (-a month less if claim is made first on-line). God help the small firms waiting for the rebate if public servants do go on strike !!


----------



## nips147 (29 Sep 2009)

ok


----------



## Bill Struth (5 Oct 2009)

oldnick said:


> I forgot to mention that RP50 claims are presently taking *ten months* to process (-a month less if claim is made first on-line). God help the small firms waiting for the rebate if public servants do go on strike !!


Employee lump sums should not be taking that long,

*



Current Processing Dates 



Applications are processed strictly in date of receipt order. Currently we are processing rebate applications received as follows: 

On-line claims: February 2009
Manual claims: January 2009
Lump Sum claims are given priority over rebate claims; we aim to process them within 4 to 6 weeks of receipt of all required financial data from employers/liquidators etc. 

If we do not receive all the required information from the employer the RP50 form will be returned to the employer as we cannot process claims without this information.
		
Click to expand...

*http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/processingdates.htm


----------



## NorthDrum (5 May 2010)

My wife's boss died in Feb and she has been unemployed since . . The company is insolvent and cant afford a bean so she didnt get anything. . 

She worked out everything she is entitled to but there is no sign of us getting anything from the state as of yet . . 

She said that the accountants were doing up something for her (Im not sure what or why she needed it), but is there any way of bypassing the employer and just getting it off the state ?


----------

